# Ringtone/Notification Sound Issues noticed?



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Just switched from the Thunderbolt to the S3 today and I was transferring my mp3 format ringtone and notifications and even tried to redownload from zedge.. and when I play back either ringtone or notification the speaker emits a crackling type of sound... any news or info on this?

The speaker works fine as it is brand new and I do not hear the crackling on the default ringtones/notifications the phone comes with

Thanks and hope to learn from my new S3 community


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Does it crackle with music from Google Play or Pandora?

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

Negative, everything sounds fine. But I can even download them brand new from zedge and it still crackles... I am stumped lol. Is the audio playback on samsung not native mp3 and maybe thats why it does that!?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Try those files on another device?

Copy from your phone to a computer?

The Galaxy


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

I notice the same exact thing, all of my zedge downloaded ring tones crackle and sou d like crap. Anything I have watched from YouTube or games comes through great. 
I don't get it but would love if someone could explain it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brandonr91 (Jul 19, 2012)

It's most likely the quality of the file download. Perhaps zedge compresses the files to the point that it doesn't sound good on a high fidelity speaker. This reply is only an guess.

So, the next question... Does the same kind of sound degradation happen with a pair of headphones or headset?

Sent from Galaxy S III using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Try those files on another device? Copy from your phone to a computer?


Listen to this man and try this. Confirm with 100% certainty that it's the scenario you think it is and not something painfully obvious like a bad mp3 file from Zedge (there are a TON of those out there).


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll try it through headphones and move it to the computer and see. 
That leads to my next question, how can I fix it if that is the case?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

Brandonr91 said:


> It's most likely the quality of the file download. Perhaps zedge compresses the files to the point that it doesn't sound good on a high fidelity speaker. This reply is only an guess.
> 
> So, the next question... Does the same kind of sound degradation happen with a pair of headphones or headset?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S III using Tapatalk


I am going to lump it up to this... more than likely the speaker just has trouble processing lesser audio quality files


----------

